# Beautiful HALLE (Saale) - Sachsen-Anhalt, Deutschland



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice updates from Halle :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

It's beautiful! Thanks for the photos!


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

*Museum of prehistory*









 Museum of prehistory | Landesmuseum für Vorgeschichte  by  sdressler  on Flickr




Official website:  Museum of prehistory


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

. : Leipziger Turm : .  by  sdressler  on Flickr


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

*Francke foundation*









 Halle_IMG_4254_Franckesche Stiftungen  by  julia_HalleFotoFan  on Flickr


Official website:  Francke foundation


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

*District Court*









 District Court - Landgericht Halle (Saale)  by  gynti_46  on Flickr


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

Well figure shepherd - Figur "Schäfer von Trotha" des Göbelbrunnens in Halle(Saale)  by  gynty_46  on Flickr


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

New speed camera in Halle(Saale)  by  gynty_46  on Flickr










 Ferrari 360 MODENA 294 kW 400 PS Top speed : 300 km/h (186 mph)  by  gynty_46  on Flickr


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

*View to Halle-Newcity.*









 Point multi-storey buildings - Punkthochhäuser in Halle/Saale  by  gynti_46  on Flickr
*

View to Halle-Oldcity.*









 New Theatre - Neues Theater in Halle/Saale  by  gynti_46  on Flickr


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

*Pauluschurch*










 Pauluschurch - Pauluskirche in Halle/Saale Carl-von-Ossietzky-Strasse  by  gynti_46  on Flickr


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

*Bulding Of Art Forum*










 Bulding Of Art Forum - Gebäude des Kunstforums in Halle/Saale (2008-09-14)  by  gynti_46  on Flickr


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

*Quantum jumps experiments*









 Discharge - Entladung  by  gynti_46  on Flickr


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

Red are trumps - Rot ist Trumpf in Halle/Saale (Halle-Neustadt)  by  gynti_46  on Flickr


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

NewYorker in Halle/Saale (2008-11-08)  by  gynti_46  on Flickr


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

*Former skyline of Halle*









 Riebeck-Towers - Riebeck-Türme in Halle(Saale)  by  gynti_46  on Flickr


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

*Beatles Museum*









 Beatles Museum in Halle(Saale)  by  gynti_46  on Flickr


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

Bridge - Brücke (Katzenbuckel) in Halle(Saale)  by  gynti_46  on Flickr


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

20121102 (2) 37 _DSC7426 D3000.jpg  by  Peter Steinmetzger  on Flickr


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

great architecture of those old heritage buildings. they're impressive and also well maintained.


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

*Zoo*









source


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

source


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

*The Moritzburg*









 Auf dem Hof der Moritzburg  by  michael.berlin  on Flickr


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

charming city.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Stunning Stadt! 
South eastern Germany (especially) is full of 
amazingly beautiful cities and towns like this! :cheers:


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

I just love this city, beautiful architecture and lots of trees and flowers.


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

*Villa Lehmann*









View over pool fountains at Villa Lehmann in Halle(Saale)bygynti_46on Flickr


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

extrawelt said:


> Thaelmannplace, 1970s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The "brave new world" that planners and architects were forcing on humans after WW2 - the frightening thing is that they are still at it in many places today. I might be mistaken but I think it was Halle that had a monstrous 1970's shopping centre in the central area that was due for demolition a few years back - did that ever happen?


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/60/2008-06_Halle_03.jpg/1024px-2008-06_Halle_03.jpg


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

by reinirazzi on Flickr


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

August Hermann Francke Found on flickrcc.net


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

mg:..I can't get enough of that...:hmm::hmm:....I need a RE HALLE..kay:kay:kay:


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

Burg Giebichenstein über der Saale Found on flickrcc.net


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

Fieldday 2914 view at Petersberg near Halle(Saale) (sundown)by gynti_46 on Flickr


----------

